# Trump Plane Makes Emergency Landing



## Mrs. M. (Feb 4, 2016)

On September 21st, 2012, Ann Romney's plane was forced to make an emergency landing. The private plane carrying Mrs. Romney was flying from Omaha to Los Angeles when the cabin filled with smoke due to an electrical fire.

There were 10 people aboard including two secret service agents when the plane first experienced signs of trouble. Fire trucks and emergency vehicles quickly surrounded the plane after it landed. It must have been quite a harrowing experience for Mrs. Romney. She spoke to her husband by telephone shortly after her plane safely landed.

Mrs. Romney was on her way to a campaign event and had to wait for another plane to arrive and take her to Los Angeles. Matt Romney later posted on his Facebook page, Who says the US Secret Service doesn't have a sense of humor? Upon landing tonight, an agent leaned over to my mom and said: “So this is the non-smoking flight.”

Some people wondered if Barack Obama was capable of having his own people arrange such a frightening incident in order to intimidate Mitt Romney. Was it just a coincidence or something more sinister?

In an interesting turn of events, just 6 days later, Air Force One was forced to make an emergency landing after extreme turbulence was reported. Barack Obama was on his way to a campaign event. According to the news story released on September 27th, 2012, Air Force one aborted the landing. The second landing attempt was successful.

The time line is interesting. The electrical fire on Romney's private plane happened just before the first debate between Romney and Obama. Obama was neck deep in the Benghazi cover-up that had began on September 11th, 2012. Obama's distraction cost him the first debate but thereafter Romney appeared to back off. Coincidence?

Yesterday it was reported that Donald Trump's private plane was forced to make a detour and land due to “technical difficulties.” The plane landed safely at the Nashville International Airport. Trump was flying from Iowa to Arkansas when his private plane experienced engine troubles. Trump continued to his destination on a small charter aircraft.

The 2016 presidential election is still 9 months away. Trump will undoubtedly win the nomination in spite of the dirty political tricks played by Ted Cruz and Microsoft's vote tampering which Bernie Sanders believes was in play at Iowa Caucus.

Microsoft declared Hillary Clinton the winner before the votes were even counted. Bill Gates offer to tally votes for both parties should have been rejected.

Trump is a highly intelligent man. While his use of the word fraud was directed at Ted Cruz, he may have been sending a message to others involved in an attempt to derail his bid for the White House.

Once again, the timing is interesting.

Did Trump's plane ever have engine trouble before he decided to run for president? Did Mitt Romney's private plane have electrical issues before he decided to run for president? While Obama remains in office I wouldn't be so quick to call it a coincidence. Add the Clinton's to the mix and it's clear we cannot dismiss the possibility that there is a concerted effort to force Trump to back off.

Bill Gates is the 2nd largest contributor to Marco Rubio since 2011. Rubio is the Republican Establishment's version of Obama.  He bears the same reputation of Obama - known for being a liar.

Ted Cruz has secretly supported Common Core which is being driven by Bill and Melinda Gates. Cruz wanted to expand Rubio's H-1 B Visa Bill by 500% before he entered the race. Both men are establishment quislings willing to sell their own souls to internationalist devils at any cost.

Trump far surpassed the expectations of the political elite. I don't believe they ever intended to see him get this far. Now that he is about to win the nomination we must consider what lengths they are willing to go to in order to stop him from winning.

Trump didn't become a billionaire by caving in to intimidation tactics. This is a man who does not permit obstacles to stand in his way. Trump downplayed the engine failure incident on twitter by tweeting, “Just making a quick pit stop, welcome to BNA, @realDonaldTrump!”

We need to keep Donald Trump in our prayers. Those who are determined to take him down don't care whether it happens on the ground or in the air.
____________
news sources:
One of Marco Rubio's Biggest Financial Backers to Tally Iowa Caucuses - Breitbart
Trump’s plane makes emergency landing
http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/09/21/plane-carrying-ann-romney-makes-emergency-landing/
Air Force One aborts landing, second try successful - CNN.com
Microsoft's Iowa Vote-Count A Dry Run for Bigger Corporate Role In U.S. Election Process - Breitbart
Carson: Cruz campaign sabotaged us with 'dirty tricks'


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

Excellent post!  ^^^^ thank you! 

I also fear for Donald Trump's life....I hope  that those who protect  and care for him know all this....and know it well!

Everything that relates  to his safety has to be looked over thoroughly, sadly, these are very dangerous times for him.


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 4, 2016)

I'd pray for the Secret Service agents provided for him, the plane's crew, and any other innocents aboard.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 4, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> On September 21st, 2012, Ann Romney's plane was forced to make an emergency landing. The private plane carrying Mrs. Romney was flying from Omaha to Los Angeles when the cabin filled with smoke due to an electrical fire.
> 
> There were 10 people aboard including two secret service agents when the plane first experienced signs of trouble. Fire trucks and emergency vehicles quickly surrounded the plane after it landed. It must have been quite a harrowing experience for Mrs. Romney. She spoke to her husband by telephone shortly after her plane safely landed.
> 
> ...



Donald Trump's plane made an emergency landing 4 years ago.

Extra Extra

Read all about it.

If it happened today he would be blaming Ted Cruz and illegal immigrants.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2016)

Now of course Microsoft doesn't make voting machines, like everything else in the post, the OP (or the conspiracy site she cut and pasted from) is simply making shit up.

http://sos.iowa.gov/elections/pdf/cobycovotingsys.pdf

The OP is a steaming pile of shit, the conspiracy for stupid people. The fact that Trump and his supporters have to stoop to this level of retardation clearly demonstrates that Trump is not fit for office.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 4, 2016)

guno said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > On September 21st, 2012, Ann Romney's plane was forced to make an emergency landing. The private plane carrying Mrs. Romney was flying from Omaha to Los Angeles when the cabin filled with smoke due to an electrical fire.
> ...



A number of lunatics have openly called for The Donald to be assassinated, that's how much The Establishment is frightened of him. So any unusual happening, that could result in The Donald being killed, is to be treated seriously, be it car or plane or anything.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 4, 2016)

guno said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > On September 21st, 2012, Ann Romney's plane was forced to make an emergency landing. The private plane carrying Mrs. Romney was flying from Omaha to Los Angeles when the cabin filled with smoke due to an electrical fire.
> ...


*OP/ED is written based on personal thought or feeling. A "hunch" sometimes and is not governed by the rule of "articles".
What you are doing in fact is just some left wing sniveling because YOU and others like you CANNOT rise to the level or show ANY ability to explore nor structure a written reply to what may or may not be going on.*


----------



## Ravi (Feb 4, 2016)

Lol at my posts being deleted!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2016)

The OP-ED has the right to her assertion, and this comment, "Some people wondered if Barack Obama was capable of having his own people arrange such a frightening incident in order to intimidate Mitt Romney. Was it just a coincidence or something more sinister?" reveals the OP is sinister and very troublesome.

I have the same right to rebut.  A silly, unsupported assertion has been made by the OP, nothing more.  It is indeed rubber room and conspiracy forums eligible.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 4, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The OP-ED has the right to her assertion, and this comment, "Some people wondered if Barack Obama was capable of having his own people arrange such a frightening incident in order to intimidate Mitt Romney. Was it just a coincidence or something more sinister?" reveals the OP is sinister and very troublesome.
> 
> I have the same right to rebut.  A silly, unsupported assertion has been made by the OP, nothing more.  It is indeed rubber room and conspiracy forums eligible.



The OP-Ed section has become nothing much more than a forum for conspiracy section nonsense.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 4, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The OP-ED has the right to her assertion, and this comment, "Some people wondered if Barack Obama was capable of having his own people arrange such a frightening incident in order to intimidate Mitt Romney. Was it just a coincidence or something more sinister?" reveals the OP is sinister and very troublesome.
> 
> I have the same right to rebut.  A silly, unsupported assertion has been made by the OP, nothing more.  It is indeed rubber room and conspiracy forums eligible.


*You simply do not understand OP/ED which is fine because many members on many boards simply don't. OP/ED sections REQUIRE writers to be at the apex of the curve or even slightly before it.

Woodword and Berstien broke Watergate but it was OP/ED who kept the questions alive and in the news. Did they sometimes ask the questions which led in the wrong direction? YES many did as seen by Nixon's re-election when people AND OP/ED were questioning the journalists NOT the actions of Nixon.

Reporters report the story and then it becomes OP/EDs job to try and assemble the parts. Okay so what we have here is KNOWN facts about TWO airplanes malfunction. The OP/ED is trying to form the assertion that certain aircraft problems MAY be linked,

Now instead of taking the time to look at plane crashes directly related to politics you start screaming NUTS. What you need to look at is this the entire depth and history of the problem? The reply to that is no.

An ACTIVE Clinton department head DIED when his U.S. government issued plane blew up over Africa. It just so happens he was being investigated and was expected to face FBI charges on his return. HIS name was Ron Brown and you can look it up.

The second one I found strange but forget the name was an anti-Clinton person whose plane had issues but returned and landed.
They secured a second plane which developed the SAME problem crashing and killing ALL on board.

Is it conspiracy? Could be but for one more strange thing. OTHER leaders and OTHER top government officials have died in government issued aircraft from THEIR government. So when an OP/ED CAN find a pattern is it a conspiracy or is it a problem? 

An OP/EDs job is to put forth the puzzle and do their best to fill in the hazy areas. Its up to YOU the reader to do YOUR best to ALSO try and remove the haze. Because it IS a PARTNERSHIP 
in the search FOR truth.

To yell "NUTS" and just walk away is an act of lazy. Had Woodword and Berstien been lazy Nixon would never has fallen. And the same goes for OP/EDs as if they had been lazy the story simply would have died.

The Op/EDs position in writing is to be out there on the edge asking hard questions and yes strange questions. And I remind you asking "soft" questions has never brought us any honesty in government now has it?

FURY*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2016)

DarkFury, I have every right to point out that the OP-ED has offered a theory without any evidence.

You are foregoing honest writing to insist that the OP is critical writing, because it is not.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 4, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury, I have every right to point out that the OP-ED has offer a theory without any evidence.
> 
> You are foregoing honest writing to insist that the OP is critical writing, because it is not.


*Can you deny the parts of the puzzle I presented? No you can not. 
Do they add to the critical writing of the OP/ED? Yes they do.
Do they connect is the ONLY question. The OP/EDs connection becomes stronger when explored. Does it make it true? Not at this point but its the truth the OP/ED is seeking and presenting the puzzle to the public is the start. 

Now you as a reader a member and one of the FEW I think has at least half a brain I asked how does the MOST maintain/inspected and guarded aircraft in the world develop that problem?

The same question CAN apply to the Ron Brown aircraft. It was government maintained/inspected and guarded. So WHY the aircraft problems? Toss in that leader from Africa and the eastern Europe official. I forget the name and you at least SEEM to have a VERY small group of people dying or under threat from "accidents".

Now the OP/EDs assertion seems to center around the possible infighting of the rich and powerful. Is that not argued every day on this board? Is the "Koch brothers" VS "Sorros" a fact or not?
Does their fight NOT extend beyond politics and parties?

Has or is their fight more personal? How long would YOU expect to live IF the Koch's or Sorros or Haliburton wanted YOU dead?*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2016)

DarkFury, you are no judge whatsoever in this matter, and your silly commentary is poor defense for Mrs. M.

The OP-ED was purely partisan blogging with no evidence.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 4, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> On September 21st, 2012, Ann Romney's plane was forced to make an emergency landing. The private plane carrying Mrs. Romney was flying from Omaha to Los Angeles when the cabin filled with smoke due to an electrical fire.
> 
> There were 10 people aboard including two secret service agents when the plane first experienced signs of trouble. Fire trucks and emergency vehicles quickly surrounded the plane after it landed. It must have been quite a harrowing experience for Mrs. Romney. She spoke to her husband by telephone shortly after her plane safely landed.
> 
> ...


Cruz is an evil man.  Of that we can both agree.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2016)

So the accusation is that Gates and Cruz collude to off Trump.

That is libel.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 4, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury, you are no judge whatsoever in this matter, and your silly commentary is poor defense for Mrs. M.
> 
> The OP-ED was purely partisan blogging with no evidence.


*Did Air Force 1 have a problem or not?
Did Trump's plane have a problem or not?
Did Ron Brown die in a government aircraft?
Did the president of Rwanda die in a aircraft accident?
Did the president of Burundi die in a aircraft accident?
Did the president of Poland die in an aircraft accident.

Does it not strike you as strange the leading cause of death with active in office presidents around the world is their planes falling out of the air.

Why is it so hard for you to wrap your head around the fact that world powers maybe killing on a personal level? What has greater effect on the people? Knocking down some buildings or the killing of their president?*


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 4, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> So the accusation is that Gates and Cruz collude to off Trump.
> 
> That is libel.


*No its not and you know it.*


----------



## Ravi (Feb 5, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> So the accusation is that Gates and Cruz collude to off Trump.
> 
> That is libel.


Yep. And USMB condones it.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 5, 2016)

at USMB we take our editorial documentaries very seriously...


----------

